# Taking Fish and Pictures



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Been fishing for Tautog a couple of times from my Jet Ski around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. Plenty of small ones and a couple of of keepers, all on frozen fiddler crabs. Still seeing lots of Dolphin close to home and plenty of wild life in my back yard. Here are some pictures from this week.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## MickeyB (Dec 12, 2017)

unreal!


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

really nice! what kinda camera?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Great pics as usual. It is really cool that you have that much wildlife around your pad. A real slice of nature. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lechon (May 11, 2018)

Great photos, thanks for posting


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## BYoung4alloutdoors (Jan 8, 2019)

Those are great!


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Terrific work. That dolphin is almost in your lap!


----------

